# Ill chick



## Chickmumma87 (6 mo ago)

Hi I have a 4 day old chick raised by mum...she is one of 3 ....the eldest ...today we found her at the side away from mum and others very wobbly ...staggering backwards ....I took her inside ....gave her a little sugar water ....looks like she is improving but her one eye doesn't look good ...closed alot ....put a hot water bottle in and a toy which she has cwtxhed up too ....should I bathe the eye?? Any advice would be massively appreciated...would hate to see her not make it xx thank you x


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

If you do rinse the eye use saline for contact lenses. You want it to match the saline level in the eye to avoid irritation.

At four days old, it's not good. There is very little we can do for them when they're that young. Other than provide support and hope for the best.

Any chance peep has cocci? If you think it's possible then get it on Corrid as quickly as possible.


----------

